# Tesco club card points now available to use on DFDS



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Ive just been on the Tesco club card site and you can now use your points on DFDS. But I can only see it for Dover/dunkirk crossings,there may be more you can use them on im not sure.

Jo


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

see image (click)

Amsterdam is Max £210


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

Can you still overnight on Dunkirk dock ? Years since we used that route..John


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

readyforoff said:


> Can you still overnight on Dunkirk dock ? Years since we used that route..John


Not sure. But there are plenty of Free Aires around the area.


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Just about to book DFDS for July - Sept.. Dover - Dunkirk £54 + Dunkirk - Dover £44 Plus 2 dogs both ways £60 = £158. Not a bad deal.....of course.......unless you know better? Thanks.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

janet1 said:


> Just about to book DFDS for July - Sept.. Dover - Dunkirk £54 + Dunkirk - Dover £44 Plus 2 dogs both ways £60 = £158. Not a bad deal.....of course.......unless you know better? Thanks.


£137.50

Myferrylink


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would hang on for a while, about this time last year DFDS via Caravan Club were offering 50% off for club members!!!

I had a return crossing last Sept for £58


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Yes, still OK to overnight at Dunkerque Ticket Office carpark but not the prettiest, or quietest, of spots - but very convenient.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> I had a return crossing last Sept for £58


 :?

Mine in Sept. using the NEC code was £48. :wink:


----------



## Den1 (May 11, 2005)

jo662 said:


> Ive just been on the Tesco club card site and you can now use your points on DFDS. But I can only see it for Dover/dunkirk crossings,there may be more you can use them on im not sure.
> 
> Their website says:-
> 
> Caravans and motor homes can only be taken on the Newcastle to Amsterdam crossing.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

According to the link below deals are only available for motorhomes on the Amsterdam route...



http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/deals/product.aspx?R=4078&%20bci=4294967191|Travel*4294958884|Transport&sc_cmp=aff_1503186

Pete

Late edit to correct link and Den1 beat me to it. :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*DFDS*

Ah well, back to the tunnel!

Russell


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

I must have been lucky then - booked yesterday for Dover/Dunkirk 16th April single trip for £20 in vouchers and she actually offered me choice between that and Dover/Calais !! although she did say it was the first day for taking vouchers so perhaps a learning curve ( for myself and her).

Clyde


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I did a 'trial' booking for a M/H for Calais, the puter allowed it right the way through to 'how to pay'

tony


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: DFDS*



Rapide561 said:


> Ah well, back to the tunnel!
> 
> Russell


What is wrong with Epsilon Russel?


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Reading an article somewhere, Dover Calais routes are struggling to compete with Eurotunnel and "My ferrylink"
Think DFDS might be one of those. Next year there is expected a rise in prices as Ferries have to comply with a new law (think its to do with emissions but not sure)
DFDS are obviously having to compete very aggressively which can only be good for the customer anyway.
More travel options with Tesco are welcome but my vouchers are running out now as changed my shopping to Aldi :!: 
chris


----------

